# Trek Rail 5 for every day MTB use



## blammo585 (Apr 24, 2012)

Here's something I never thought I'd think about. I've been going back and forth over the last year if I want a Trek Fuel EX or a Trek Slash. I stopped in at the local Trek dealer today knowing they had neither but just checking in to see what they might have to say about future availability. While I was in there they were clever enough to have me try out a Trek Rail 5 e-bike. I pedaled to the end of the street and back a couple times; it was nice. Upon returning the guy told me to take it up the nearby street that was a straight up hill. Man, that thing was NICE! On turbo I pedaled up a steep hill as if I was on flat ground. It was unbelievable. I started out last year wanting something I could take to a bike park. At this point in my life I just want to ride on a lift to the top of somewhere, get dropped off, and ride back down. I like trails, but I dislike the climbs. But now this bike has me thinking I could go to a trail and have fun any where. It's $1300 more than the Slash but I might use it a lot more.

My question is, could this bike be a full time MTBer? That might sound like a weird question, but I asked what the weight is and the guy said 48 lbs. Could I take this thing to a downhill park and be OK with a 48 lb bike? Would I have to be concerned with the durability of it riding it at parks?


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

I have a Trek Rail that is my full time 'MTBer'- but that's me and everyone will have their own opinion.

If it is the right size for you, I say buy it. Ride it for a few hundred miles (it has an odometer) and if it does not work out you can sell it. Being a well known brand, you will get most of your investment back.


----------



## slomtbr (Oct 9, 2010)

My Rail 7 seems to be tough as nails. Four days at Mammoth Bike Park and had a great time. My local trails are rocky and I've never had an issue.


----------



## kenai (Feb 18, 2006)

Has anyone gotten an extra battery for the Rail 5 or Rail 7 to keep in a camelbak for extended rides? Any issues swapping out on the trail? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blammo585 (Apr 24, 2012)

kenai said:


> Has anyone gotten an extra battery for the Rail 5 or Rail 7 to keep in a camelbak for extended rides? Any issues swapping out on the trail?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm wondering about extra batteries too. Not necessarily to bring along, but as a replacement down the line.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

I looked into this a few months ago and was told that spare batteries and associated 'RIB' parts were backorder status. I figured out that for my 2021 Rail, the 500 and 625 batteries are interchangeable (500 has a plastic spacer) - so my idea was to buy another Rail (or Powerfly/Allant) so I could have that second battery etc. (I am in the market for another bike anyway)


----------



## blammo585 (Apr 24, 2012)

Jack7782 said:


> I looked into this a few months ago and was told that spare batteries and associated 'RIB' parts were backorder status. I figured out that for my 2021 Rail, the 500 and 625 batteries are interchangeable (500 has a plastic spacer) - so my idea was to buy another Rail (or Powerfly/Allant) so I could have that second battery etc. (I am in the market for another bike anyway)


How do spare batteries go about matching the color scheme of the bike? Isn't the Trek logo that is on the battery "attached" to it?


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

You can order the battery 'cover' to match your bike from a Trek dealer for $99 - subject to availability . . .


----------



## blammo585 (Apr 24, 2012)

Jack7782 said:


> You can order the battery 'cover' to match your bike from a Trek dealer for $99 - subject to availability . . .


Can you remove thr cover from your current bike to put on another battery? This is what I wasn't sure of. I know someone in another thread had a different color cover than what originally came on their bike because they had replaced a 500 with the 625 watt. So I wasn't sure why they wouldn't have taken the cover off if they could have.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

I think so - see attached parts diagram. To be sure I would confirm with your dealer.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

blammo585 said:


> Here's something I never thought I'd think about. I've been going back and forth over the last year if I want a Trek Fuel EX or a Trek Slash. I stopped in at the local Trek dealer today knowing they had neither but just checking in to see what they might have to say about future availability. While I was in there they were clever enough to have me try out a Trek Rail 5 e-bike. I pedaled to the end of the street and back a couple times; it was nice. Upon returning the guy told me to take it up the nearby street that was a straight up hill. Man, that thing was NICE! On turbo I pedaled up a steep hill as if I was on flat ground. It was unbelievable. I started out last year wanting something I could take to a bike park. At this point in my life I just want to ride on a lift to the top of somewhere, get dropped off, and ride back down. I like trails, but I dislike the climbs. But now this bike has me thinking I could go to a trail and have fun any where. It's $1300 more than the Slash but I might use it a lot more.
> 
> My question is, could this bike be a full time MTBer? That might sound like a weird question, but I asked what the weight is and the guy said 48 lbs. Could I take this thing to a downhill park and be OK with a 48 lb bike? Would I have to be concerned with the durability of it riding it at parks?


My guess is it is heavier go and see the real weight and tell us.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

33red said:


> My guess is it is heavier go and see the real weight and tell us.


Weight of my (M) 2021 Trek 9.7 w/625wh, pedals, tubeless















Once you get it rolling, it feels light and lively enough for my trails - plus you get used to it etc.


----------



## Stewiewin (Dec 17, 2020)

blammo585 said:


> Here's something I never thought I'd think about. I've been going back and forth over the last year if I want a Trek Fuel EX or a Trek Slash. I stopped in at the local Trek dealer today knowing they had neither but just checking in to see what they might have to say about future availability. While I was in there they were clever enough to have me try out a Trek Rail 5 e-bike. I pedaled to the end of the street and back a couple times; it was nice. Upon returning the guy told me to take it up the nearby street that was a straight up hill. Man, that thing was NICE! On turbo I pedaled up a steep hill as if I was on flat ground. It was unbelievable. I started out last year wanting something I could take to a bike park. At this point in my life I just want to ride on a lift to the top of somewhere, get dropped off, and ride back down. I like trails, but I dislike the climbs. But now this bike has me thinking I could go to a trail and have fun any where. It's $1300 more than the Slash but I might use it a lot more.
> 
> My question is, could this bike be a full time MTBer? That might sound like a weird question, but I asked what the weight is and the guy said 48 lbs. Could I take this thing to a downhill park and be OK with a 48 lb bike? Would I have to be concerned with the durability of it riding it at parks?


yes and ebikes are generally very cheap build.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

The weight thing is perspective.
Yeah, my ebike is heavier than my mountain bikes.
But it's about 200 lbs lighter than my off-road motorcycle.
So is my ebike heavy or is it light?
I need to ride it more in order to figure this out.
=sParty


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Sparticus said:


> The weight thing is perspective.
> Yeah, my ebike is heavier than my mountain bikes.
> But it's about 200 lbs lighter than my off-road motorcycle.
> So is my ebike heavy or is it light?
> ...


Yes please go for more rides and report back to us 😀


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Stewiewin said:


> yes and ebikes are generally very cheap build.


'Cheaper' components like drivetrain and wheels may be less cool and heavier, but they get the job done! No need to get obsessed with a few pounds is how I look at it.


----------

